# Programar el puerto USB con Visual Basic



## robotic (Ago 19, 2010)

Hola Amigos del foro. mi pregunta es la siguiente, Quien sabe programar el puerto usb con visual basic.


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 19, 2010)

Coge una bicicleta y ve por el buscador que hay mucho de todo...
Visual Basic + USB

Sin ofender...

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 28, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-traves-modulo-usb-pic18f2550-17458/


----------



## ingenio (Jun 13, 2012)

que pena preguntar por aca pero es q de suma urgencia Moyano veo que tienes mucho conocimiento en esto y tengo este problema me encuentro haciendo mi proyecto de grado un turbidimetro digital, un turbidimetro en si lo que hace es sensar la turbidez del agua, el equipo debe tener las siguientes especificaciones tecnicas:

1. sensar los datos de turbidez
2. generar la fecha y hora de la medición tomada

Por el momento yo estoy haciendo esto con un micro-controlador 18f2550, los datos van a ser almacenados en una EEPROM, la idea es que estos datos sean transmitidos por medio de usb, la idea es hacer la interfaz gráfica usando visual basic 2008 y que los datos que ha sensado el equipo queden guardados en el computador. En realidad tengo poco conocimiento de visual basic 2008 les agradecería mucho, si me pueden colaborar con la comunicación o un código para poderlo desarrollar en visual. 

Gracias por la atención prestada y en espera de una respuesta...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 13, 2012)

> les agradecería mucho, si me pueden colaborar con la comunicación o un código para poderlo desarrollar en visual.



En la primera página de :https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-traves-modulo-usb-pic18f2550-17458/

Vas a encontrar un manual donde describo paso por paso como hacer la interfaz en Visual C# 2008.

Un saludo !


----------

